# Problems with Viper 5901 Remotes



## Smann72 (Mar 7, 2009)

I had the Viper 5901 system installed in my 06 SIlverado and the installer said the remotes are locked to where he can't program the sytem. Is there a code to unlock them or was there something else possibly done wrong on the installation? Thanks for any help.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

If he said that I'd be worried about the install he did, they all have options that are changeable after install. 
Try this they should all pretty much be the same to program. 
open door, key on, press and release the valet switch 9x, then press and hold, the siren should beep 9 times. the press lock on both of your remotes. release the valet switch. key off. test 
if it doesn't beep 9x,(does more) then turn the key off and back on and try again.


----------



## Smann72 (Mar 7, 2009)

You were right. It was something to do with the install. The only problem we have is that the remote start starts the truck but it dies right after it starts. Any suggestions. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

I'd contact the owner of the place then if they can't do the work correctly, I'd go some where else. Not certain as each auto is different, so it is hard to say what it could be thats causing it.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

thats because they should have installed the Remote start bypass kit for your truck.

12volts red (40A), red (40A) + ignition harness 
Starter yellow + ignition harness 
Second Starter N/A 
Ignition pink + ignition harness 
Second Ignition white + ignition harness 
Notes: To avoid the check engine light from coming on and possible damage to the automatic transmission, the second ignition in this vehicle MUST be powered when adding a remote start system. 
Third Ignition N/A 
Accessory orange + ignition harness 
Second Accessory brown + ignition harness 
Keysense lt. green - ignition harness 
Power Lock use Directed module 1700G 
Notes: If interface module is not available, refer to DirectFax document 1601.

On base model trucks, the interface module is not necessary. Instead, the lock wire is lt. blue (-), pin B5, and the unlock wire is white (-), pin B10. They are in the lt. blue plug at the BCM. 
Power Unlock see power lock 
Lock Motor gray 5wi driver door module in door 
Unlock Motor tan 5wi driver door module in door 
Parking Lights+ brown + driver kick panel 
Parking Lights- gray/black - switch or BCM, brown plug, pin B2 
Notes: The BCM (Body Control Module) is under the driver side dash. It has 6 plugs in it, the purple plug is on the back. 
Hazards white - hazard switch 
Turn Signal(L) dk. green + turn signal switch 
Turn Signal(R) lt. green + turn signal switch 
Reverse Light lt. green + BCM, black plug, pin F 
Notes: The BCM (Body Control Module) is under the driver side dash. It has 6 plugs in it, the purple plug is on the back. 
Door Trigger gray/black (D), black/white(P) - each door module in each door 
Notes: On base model trucks, the door trigger wires are in the lt. blue plug at the BCM, pins B4 and A5.

On 4dr trucks, the LR door trigger is lt. blue/black, pin A3, and the RR is lt. green/black, pin A2. They are in the purple plug at the BCM.

Use all wires and diode isolate.

The BCM (Body Control Module) is under the driver side dash. It has 6 plugs in it, the purple plug is on the back. 
Dome Supervision gray/black + BCM, black plug, pin E 
Notes: The BCM (Body Control Module) is under the driver side dash. It has 6 plugs in it, the purple plug is on the back. 
Trunk/Hatch Pin N/A 
Hood Pin N/A 
Trunk/Hatch Release N/A 
Power Sliding Door N/A 
Factory Alarm Arm arms on lock with door open 
Factory Alarm Disarm lt. green - driver door module in door 
Disarm No Unlock see factory alarm disarm 
Tachometer white ac instrument cluster, pin A5 or PCM 
Notes: The PCM (Powertrain Control Module) is in the left front of the engine compartment to the left of the fan shroud.

On gas models, the tach wire is in the green plug, pin 10.

On diesel models, the tach wire is in the black 58 pin plug, pin 55.

On hybrid models, the tach wire is in the green plug, pin 35.

For tach can also go to any of the ignition coils or fuel injectors and use the wire that is NOT pink, black, or brown. 
Wait to start dk. blue - instrument cluster, pin A2 or PCM 
Notes: The PCM (Powertrain Control Module) is in the left front of the engine compartment to the left of the fan shroud. The wait to start wire is in the black 58 pin plug, pin 16.

On the remote start, make sure to program the Accessory State During Wait To Start to ON. 
Brake Wire white + brake pedal switch 
Parking Brake lt. blue - switch or BCM, lt. blu plug, pin A7 
Notes: The BCM (Body Control Module) is under the driver side dash. It has 6 plugs in it, the purple plug is on the back. 
Horn Trigger black/yellow to black - switch or BCM, gray plug, pin B9 
Notes: The BCM (Body Control Module) is under the driver side dash. It has 6 plugs in it, the purple plug is on the back. 
Memory Seat 1 red + driver door module in door 
Memory Seat 2 pink + driver door module in door 
Memory Seat 3 N/A + 
* Interface Module: Category:
Immobilizer Bypass Required:
Yes Type:
Passlock II 
Part #: 1100F 
Alternate Part1 #: 1100X 
Alternate Part2 #: 556LW 
Alternate Part3 #: 555LW 
Alternate Part4 #: DesignTech 20402 
Alternate Part5 #: DesignTech 29402 
Notes: Not required if using the combo interface module. The Passlock II wire colors are yellow, black, and red/white (not used). When using the 1100F or 1100X, a software change to 1100GM is needed. 
Interface Module: Category:
Combo Interface Required:
Yes Type:
Data Bus 
Part #: 1700G 
Alternate Part1 #: 457GW [/U]
Notes: 
Smart Starter Kill Relays: Relay Type:
Part #: 6402A*


----------



## Smann72 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you both for the information. It has helped greatly. System is working properly now. Again Thanks!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Glade to hear that!


----------

